# Odd RAW errors (CR2) with PS CS4 and Lightroom...



## cfusionpm (Jun 21, 2009)

I just recently got a canon 50D, and have been shooting mostly in JPG to save space.  Did a photoshoot yesterday using RAW, and both PS and LR seem dumbfounded at my .CR2s.  I never had issues with my XTi RAW files; this is very confusing.  Is there something different about the 50D?  Its firmware is 1.0.6.

Here's a link to the errors thrown by LR and PS: http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7397/errorsc.jpg


----------



## cfusionpm (Jun 21, 2009)

ah!  nevermind!  google directed me to a LR specific forum where it turns out I just need a new update.  I guess the 50D uses a slightly different RAW variant?  Regardless, issue is resolved now. 

LR2 Won't Import My CR2 Files! - Lightroom Forums


----------



## Dwig (Jun 22, 2009)

cfusionpm said:


> ... I guess the 50D uses a slightly different RAW variant?...



_EVERY_ camera uses a slightly different RAW variant except those that shoot Adobe's "universal" RAW format, DNG. 

Everytime you get a new camera expect to need to upgrade your RAW import filters (ACR plugin in Photoshop's case) or the whole application if its too old to handle the new plugin.


----------

